# 2017 Cruze LT 1.4T code p1101



## nichf1 (Jan 22, 2020)

I have a 2017 Cruze 1.4T with 60k miles on it & I have the code p1101 that pops up within mere minutes after resetting the code & going for a short drive. I have replaced the MAF sensor but the code still persists. Everything I've found on this says to replace the valve cover but it's the aluminum valve cover vs. the plastic one with the build in PCV. Perplexed as to what is going on, any ideas??? Thanx ahead of time & this is my first thread on this forum.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

You might need to get a meter and make sure nothing is wrong with the wiring to connector itself. Since you already replaced the MAF you eliminated that.

Make sure you don't have any air leaks either in the intake tubing.


----------



## Cbarfield (Oct 19, 2021)

nichf1 said:


> I have a 2017 Cruze 1.4T with 60k miles on it & I have the code p1101 that pops up within mere minutes after resetting the code & going for a short drive. I have replaced the MAF sensor but the code still persists. Everything I've found on this says to replace the valve cover but it's the aluminum valve cover vs. the plastic one with the build in PCV. Perplexed as to what is going on, any ideas??? Thanx ahead of time & this is my first thread on this forum.


I literally had p1101 pop up for over 1 year I changed my mass air flow sensor then my pcv valves then my dad cleaned my throttle body and boom my light hasn’t came back yet it’s been two days and this is the longest it’s ever been off!! I finally can get my car inspected I have a 2017 and my tags have been dead for two dang months which has stressed me out so so bad so fingers crossed that dang code don’t come back!! Try cleaning your throttle body just in case !!


----------



## 16Cruze84 (Nov 27, 2018)

From all the research that I’ve done on this particular code, the number one cause is a clogged PCV valve. The second is throttlebody. Very rarely is it the sensor itself.


----------

